# 30-30 accuracy question



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Just received an old lever action 30-30 from my wife's father. Fun little fun to shoot, but it doesn't have a scope (yet). I want to use it this weekend and try to pile up a doe, but some of my food plots might provide a 90-100yd shot. Just wondering what you guys suggest for a good range for a gun like this. I've been dead on, free handed at ~30yds. And I do plan on backing out to 50, 75, 100 yds today to see how well I can group them. I just figured I would get the opinions of you fellers. 
Thanks, and hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got an old 30 lever myself. Mine was sighted at 50 yards. no scope, since there were not a lot of long shots, 75 yds longest. Never had much of a problem to just adjust ever so slightly for closer or longer shot. Good luck.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got a 1960's Marlin Lever 30-30 and shoot iron with Win 150g Super-x-Hollow's out to 100 - 150 yards without issue.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*30-30 accuracy*

The only way you will know how good it shoots is to go the range and put a lot of holes in a target.
I had an old 30-30 Winchester that was shot out and it was totally inconsistent.
Try hot barrel, cold barrel, clean barrel, and dirty barrel.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A 30-30 needs just a good set of irons. If anything a reflex sight. Accuracy is minute of deer out to 100-150yds all day long assuming no issues with the rifle itself.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had a Winchester Model 94 30-30 for over 50 years. Practice at the range and work on your technique. Will you be in a blind, tree stand or stalking? With a bipod, or other rest for the barrel, accuracy will improve. I set my sights for 100 yards, then practice at the range at 50, 100 and 150, so I know how high or low to hold.

Get your sight picture, hold at 6 O'clock, exhale slowly and squeeze the trigger. Meat for the winter! Enjoy.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 1952 Marlin 336 in 35 REM. It has a period accurate scope (small fixed power) that I wouldn't put on a pellet rifle but it works great!!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Zero it at 50 then stick the inner part of a paper plate out at 100 yards if you can successfully hit that then I would say you are fine. If I am hunting deer with irons I will favor more for their shoulder. Gives you more room for error one way is a clean miss the other is lungs.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

it'll shoot farther than you can likely clearly see. I was at the range with my 44 lever the other day and the problem i had was just seeing the target at 100 yards. with iron sights its tough to focus on any particular small area. your wiggling and the short barrel could mean you hit 10 inches in any direction but your sight picture says your on. you definitely need to shoot it first. 50 yards, its much easier.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

100 yards should be no problem with the modern ammo available. Any ammo would work at that range but the Hornady lever evolution will make you more confident I think. Flatter shooting higher velocity means aim at point of impact out to 150. I installed a good set of peep sights and a non magnifying red dot and can shoot with confidence from 5 yards to 150 now. Practice means everything involving comfortably and humanely killing an animal Good luck!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I have a Simmons 44 mag scope on my Marlin 336 in 30-30. I shoot 2 inch groups out to 150 yards with the hornady lever evolution bullets. I have better than perfect vision, but I prefer the optic for low light and well placed shots.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys! I shot it a few times. I was pleasantly surprised to find a 1" group at 50yds with the iron sights and a 1.5" group at 75yds. To be honest, it shocked me that I was able to group them that well with just the irons. Headed to the woods this afternoon to see if I can make my wife's dad proud of his gift. 
Hopefully there will be a report this evening. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Good luck, hoping to hear a positive report.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

No report from yesterday. As soon as I got settled in and things were about to get good, I got a text from my buddy who was hunting with his 6 year old son. Little man had shot and hit a doe at about 3:30. After a few minutes went by, I asked if they found the deer or any blood. He texted back that they had found nothing. So I high-tailed it back to the truck to head up to where they were. 
After a couple of high fives for taking his first shot at a deer, we went to looking for some good news. When they told me the direction of where she ran, I headed that way in search of something. I only got about 30 yards down the trail and found her. SO I called for my little buddy to come over to me and see if he could help me look for his deer. I told him I didn't see any blood, but this track looks like a running deer, and he should walk that way and see if he could find some more running sign, or maybe some blood. He almost stepped on the deer before he finally saw her. 
So, while I didn't get to hunt like I had planned, I will take a shortened afternoon sit ANY time to help my best friend's son find a deer. 
Many high fives and knuckles were shared as we loaded her into the truck and headed to the skinning rack. Excellent day.

Hopefully I'll have a 30-30 report in a few weeks when rifle season opens back up.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats awesome man.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

nb&twil said:


> No report from yesterday. As soon as I got settled in and things were about to get good, I got a text from my buddy who was hunting with his 6 year old son. Little man had shot and hit a doe at about 3:30. After a few minutes went by, I asked if they found the deer or any blood. He texted back that they had found nothing. So I high-tailed it back to the truck to head up to where they were.
> After a couple of high fives for taking his first shot at a deer, we went to looking for some good news. When they told me the direction of where she ran, I headed that way in search of something. I only got about 30 yards down the trail and found her. SO I called for my little buddy to come over to me and see if he could help me look for his deer. I told him I didn't see any blood, but this track looks like a running deer, and he should walk that way and see if he could find some more running sign, or maybe some blood. He almost stepped on the deer before he finally saw her.
> So, while I didn't get to hunt like I had planned, I will take a shortened afternoon sit ANY time to help my best friend's son find a deer.
> Many high fives and knuckles were shared as we loaded her into the truck and headed to the skinning rack. Excellent day.
> ...


I would take that experience any day over shooting a deer of my own. And the way you let the little fella find his own deer is awesome. You didn't describe his reaction when he found it...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> I would take that experience any day over shooting a deer of my own. And the way you let the little fella find his own deer is awesome. You didn't describe his reaction when he found it...


His reaction was pretty cool. To describe it doesn't do the experience justice, but knowing him so well and how he acts, it was perfect. 
As he walked closer to the deer, I almost laughed at how close he got before he saw it. He was staring at the ground hard looking for another foot print or maybe some blood. The sight of the deer almost startled him. He stared at it for a second as he said AH and left his mouth wide open. The look was somewhere between a grin and jaw dropped. He looked back at me, and then at his dad and exclaimed "I found that deer daddy!" 
His dad walked towards him and picked him up and held him high. This is a solid little 6 year old, but daddy picked him up like he was only 10 pounds. They hugged and laughed and praised the Lord for such a great opportunity.
Little guy didn't stop smiling from ear to ear as I snapped picture after picture to so he could sent to his mom and grandpa. He didn't say too much (he doesn't talk as much as someone like me), but that didn't hide how excited he was! The grin was quite telling.
Best part of the whole story might be that my little buddy shot this deer with an old Ruger rifle that was used by his father to kill his first deer about 25 years ago. Same old gun with about 4" chopped off the stock to accommodate the little guy.
Without a doubt one of the best days I've ever had. Can't wait to take my little girl out there and try to get one for her.


----------

